# ASUS Notebook aus der Saturn-Werbung



## Riezonator (1. Januar 2008)

ich wollte mir diese woche ein neues notebook holen und da hab ich ein paar fragen zu dem folgenden

http://www.saturn.de/files/special_upload/sk_produkte/index.cfm?fa=asus

1. das ist ja "NUR" ein Pentium Dualcore und kein Core 2 ist das ein großer unterschied??

2.und was leistet die Graka im gegensatz zur konkurenz (Intel X3100,7300Go und der X1100, X1250 aus eigenem hause)

3. ich wollte etwas zocken so spiele wie C&C Generäle Age of Empires 2 läuft das ruckelfrei???

oder habt ihr andere vorschläge bis maximal 650 und neu natürlich


----------



## Adrenalize (1. Januar 2008)

Ich denke die CPU wäre zu verschmerzen bei dem Preis. Hat ja immerhin 1,6 GHz oder?
Hier findest du eine Ranfliste bezgl. mobiler Grafikchips: http://www.notebookcheck.com/Mobile-Grafikkarten-Benchmarkliste.735.0.html
X2300 liegt vor den Intel Chipsaätzen und hat bei den neueren 3Dmarks mehr Punkte als die 7300 GO, auch wenn der Rang höher ist.

Auf http://www.notebookcheck.com/ATI-Mobility-Radeon-X2300.2923.0.html gibts unten noch ein paar Spieleergebnisse. Aber ob das für C&C Generals reicht, kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.

Scheint aber für den Preis nicht das übelste Notebook zu sein. Für 600 EUR gibts sonst meist nur Celeron, AMD CPU oder Intel Grafik.


----------



## Riezonator (1. Januar 2008)

Hat ja immerhin 1,6 GHz oder?



jo 1,6 GHz

also soviel schreiben die zur X2300:

"Battlefield 2: 1024x768, mittlere Qualität: 40 fps -> voll spielbar
Bioshock: 800x600: 22 fps -> knapp spielbar
Company of Heroes: 1024x768, low Quality -> 60 fps -> voll spielbar
Far Cry: 1024x768, Mittlere Details -> 50 fps -> voll spielbar
Half-Life 2 - Episeode 1: 1024x768, mittlere Details: 35 fps -> voll spielbar
F.E.A.R.: 1024x768, low Quality: 50 fps -> voll spielbar"

also das CoH spielbar seien soll glaub erst wenn ich es gesehen hab.
wäre aber geil


----------



## Pokerclock (1. Januar 2008)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Ich denke die CPU wäre zu verschmerzen bei dem Preis. Hat ja immerhin 1,6 GHz oder?
> Hier findest du eine Ranfliste bezgl. mobiler Grafikchips: http://www.notebookcheck.com/Mobile-Grafikkarten-Benchmarkliste.735.0.html
> X2300 liegt vor den Intel Chipsaätzen und hat bei den neueren 3Dmarks mehr Punkte als die 7300 GO, auch wenn der Rang höher ist.



Sorry für das OT.

Gibt es so eine Liste auch für Desktop-Grafikkarten? Die Seite ist echt hervorragend gemacht.

Und wenn wir schon gerade dabei sind, auch für Prozessoren (Desktop und Notebook)


----------



## Adrenalize (1. Januar 2008)

Riezonator schrieb:


> also das CoH spielbar seien soll glaub erst wenn ich es gesehen hab.
> wäre aber geil


Low Details halt. Wird aussehen wie Horror, schätz ich 
Macht aber wenig sinn, auf einem Notebook groß zu zocken, erst recht nicht in der Preisklasse. Ich nehme an du planst auch eher, mal ab und an ein älteres Spiel anzuspielen oder? Als ZockerPC-Ersatz sind Notebooks imho ungeeignet, es sei denn macn kauft für 2000 EUR so ein 17" Desktop-Replacement Book, das 3kg wiegt. Aber auch sowas ist irgendwann veraltet, und Aufrüsten geht meist nicht.
Daher für Gaming -> richtiger Rechner, für unterwegs -> Notebook.



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Gibt es so eine Liste auch für Desktop-Grafikkarten? Die Seite ist echt hervorragend gemacht.
> 
> Und wenn wir schon gerade dabei sind, auch für Prozessoren (Desktop und Notebook)


Bei Grakas ist mir nur die Liste von 3dchip bekannt: http://www.3dchip.de/Grafikchipliste/Leistung_Graka.htm

Du kannst für aktuelle CPUs und GPUs aber problemlos die Listen eines Hardware-Portals bemühen. Ein Beispiel wäre Computerbase, die bieten in ihren Tests am Ende ein Leistungsranking und ein Preis-Leistungsranking mit allen möglichen Grakas bzw. CPUs an.

Die Liste oben hab ich eigentlich nur genannt, weil mobile GPU Benchmarks eher selten zu finden sind und es meist schwer ist, die Vielzahl an Grafiklösungen einzuordnen. Bei aktuellen Notebooks gibt es ja diverse Intelchips, sowie ATI- und Nvidia-Lösungen aus mehreren Generationen(!), und teilweise sind neuere Chips mit höherer Nummer dann noch langsamer als ältere Chips. Deshalb muss man bei Notebooks aufpassen, wenn man vorhat, damit noch ein wenig zu spielen.


----------



## igoroff (1. Januar 2008)

Die X2300 ist eine umgelabelte X1300 nur etwas höher getaktet......wenn du die Auflösung also niedrig hälst und die Details auch unten bleiben geht das glaub ich locker. 

Und n Kollege von mir hat Generäle auf seiner alten Maschine mit Athlon XP 1600, 768 MiB Ram und ATI 7000 gezockt und das lief.


----------



## px2 (1. Januar 2008)

also falls du 660 ausgeben kannst würd ich das nehmen 
ein freund von mir hat ein notebook mit geforce 8400gs und er kann Call of Duty 4 in mitleren Details flüssig spielen also für generelä musste es allemal ausreichen


----------



## Riezonator (1. Januar 2008)

px2 schrieb:


> also falls du 660 ausgeben kannst würd ich das nehmen
> ein freund von mir hat ein notebook mit geforce 8400gs und er kann Call of Duty 4 in mitleren Details flüssig spielen also für generelä musste es allemal ausreichen


 

an das hatte ich auch schon gedacht aber ich hab von nem Kumpel erfahren das die in sachen qualität und verarbeitung nicht so geil sind wie ein Asus und darauf kommt es mir auch an.

falls ich mit dem argument falsch liege berichtigt mich bitte.
wenn jmd erfahrungsberichte mit so einem "one" oder "lahoo" book hat immer her damit thx schon im voraus


----------



## Riezonator (1. Januar 2008)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Macht aber wenig sinn, auf einem Notebook groß zu zocken, erst recht nicht in der Preisklasse. Ich nehme an du planst auch eher, mal ab und an ein älteres Spiel anzuspielen oder? Als ZockerPC-Ersatz sind Notebooks imho ungeeignet, es sei denn macn kauft für 2000 EUR so ein 17" Desktop-Replacement Book, das 3kg wiegt.


 

jo ganz genauso es soll eher was für den Zug sein auf dem man so spiele spielt die als vollversion auf irgendwelchen diversen zeitschriften sind.

ach ja zum thema aufrüsten ich hatte mal in einer uralt pcgh (ca.: 2005)
was vom MXM bei Nvidia und AXIOM (oder so ähnlich) bei ATI gibt es sowas noch?? oder haben die das wieder begraben???


----------



## Pokerclock (1. Januar 2008)

Das sind No-Name-Barebones, die die Leute von One.de kaufen und dann selbst zusammenbauen. Oftmals nicht genau genug von der Größe abgestimmt. Die Spaltmaße stimmen nicht. Es knarzt hin und wieder, wegen den Hohlräumen.

Schlimmer ists aber, wenn du z.B. USB-Stecker oder Netztwerkkabel desöfteren einsteckst.  Entweder bricht die Buchse heraus (nach einiger Zeit > halbes Jahr) oder du kannst kein Kabel einstecken, weil die Stecker-Buchse ins Gehäuse eingedrückt wurde oder zu hoch/niedrig ist.

Auch was die Displays angeht habe ich bei einem Freund mit ansehn müssen wie er durch bloses drücken das Display heraus nehmen konnte.

Kurzum die Verarbeitung ist grottig

Außerdem habe ich bereits persönliche Erfahrungen mit dem technischen Personal in der Produktion machen dürfen.
Sei bitte nicht verwundert, wenn ein mitbestelltes WINDOOF nicht installiert ist. Bei Vista geht das ja. Aber XP? Such mal in nem Notebook nen Diskettenlaufwerk.


----------



## Riezonator (1. Januar 2008)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Das sind No-Name-Barebones, die die Leute von One.de kaufen und dann selbst zusammenbauen. Oftmals nicht genau genug von der Größe abgestimmt. Die Spaltmaße stimmen nicht. Es knarzt hin und wieder, wegen den Hohlräumen.
> 
> Schlimmer ists aber, wenn du z.B. USB-Stecker oder Netztwerkkabel desöfteren einsteckst. Entweder bricht die Buchse heraus (nach einiger Zeit > halbes Jahr) oder du kannst kein Kabel einstecken, weil die Stecker-Buchse ins Gehäuse eingedrückt wurde oder zu hoch/niedrig ist.
> 
> ...


 
omg  
also mein bruder hat ein asus und ist damit vollstens zufrieden deswegenwollte ich auch eins


----------



## riedochs (2. Januar 2008)

Riezonator schrieb:


> omg
> also mein bruder hat ein asus und ist damit vollstens zufrieden deswegenwollte ich auch eins



Er meinst ja one.de.


----------



## Pokerclock (2. Januar 2008)

Ich meinte auch *One.de*

Über ASUS habe ich bis jetzt nichts schlechtes Gehört.

Heute morgen war ein Werbeblatt von Saturn bei unserer Zeitung dabei. Der Prozessor hat 1MB L2 Cache und 533FSB. Liegt also nochmals 10% unter der Leistung eines E2140 wegen dem niedrigen FSB. 

Was mich nur stutzig macht ist der Chipsatz "SIS 671DX+968". Normalerweise haben auf Intel-Prozessoren basierende Boards auch einen Intelchipsatz. Deshalb sind mir bis jetzt keine Praxiserfahrungen bekannt. Ich spreche jetzt insbesondere die Treiberunterstützung an und die Kompatibilität mit Vista. Vielleicht kann dazu jemand anderes mehr sagen.

Hier ist ein Link zum *deutschen* Support. Findest du was nicht, suche im Internationalen Support.

Vorallem Leistungseinbußen könnten auftreten oder "unvorhergesehene" Probleme. Aber das ist nur eine Möglichkeit. Da hilft in erster Linie mal auf der Support-Seite nachzuschauen von ASUS. Die Hersteller sind nämlich für den Treibersupport verantwortlich.


----------



## px2 (2. Januar 2008)

hät da noch ein asus gefunden 
grafik müsste etwas stärker sein als die x2300


----------



## Riezonator (2. Januar 2008)

also ich habs mir heute geholt

ich schreib auch gerade damit und erster eindruck ist erstmal hammer sehr gut verarbeitet und und ein wenig edel 

war alles vor installiert (Vista home premium) und Nero StartSmart Essentials oem was mich aber nervt sind die vielen sinnlosen progs die drauf sind  aber wenn ich dazu komme mach ich mal demnächst ein par pics und ein par eindrücke

vista leistungs index ist 3,7 

CPU 4,7
RAM 4,1
Graka 3,7 (beide)
HDD 5,2



PS ich hab in ddorf ca eine halbe stunde gewartet aber zur beruhigung es sind noch ca 15-20 stück da (pro Saturn)


----------

